# I got DP/DR from smoking spice and/or high THC pot.



## Hashbone (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello everyone, I thought I would share my story since I've been lurking on here for a while and have never made a post.
I got my DP/DR one night after a long day/night of drinking, smoking high quality THC marijuana, and possibly smoking spice. I had just spilt up from now my ex Wife and moved to Northern California to start a new job (I'm a chef). Feeling a little down, and nervous starting a new job/new place. On top of that I had no car, I was in debt a lot of money, ect. Mind you at the time I was 31 and also have a son who's 3 now. So let's just say I had alot on my plate and was feeling the pressure. So the night after I got there we went to a party and we were smoking what I thought was weed (I've been moderate/heavy 420 smoker for 15 years). I took one hit from this stuff and it felt as my brain had collapsed. I was immediately Depersonalized, my short/ long term memory was shot, my focus was horrible. Nothing like this has ever happens before. I didn't freak out as I have experience with psycholodelics and thought whatever was happening would be gone in the morning for sure.

Well when I woke up the next morning I was having the worst trip of my life, I felt as if I was dying. these were all my symptoms.

Disconnected from my self, as if I had lost my soul.

Disconnected from everything around my, people also seemed fake and I was living in a different world.

Delay reaction from what I was doing and what my brain was processing.

Horrible sadness and horrible paranoia, and immpeeding sence of doom.

And most of all loss of confidence.

Can feel no pleasure even when good things happen.

Can't connect emotionally to myself or other people.

Anyway I was not fit to start my new job as using knives, controlling a kitchen, budgeting ect. Was completely out of the question at this point. So I went back home and I'm now living with my mother. And also had to take a job working on a Oil Rig where normally I would have been a Chef immediately but after having a horrible attitude and not a friendly persona, they made me a dishwasher/ laundry man LOL. Anyway since then I have got a new car, Took the GED test and passed with an extremely high score without studying (that was great because I thought for sure I had brain damage).

For the first 6 months I thought I had Severly damaged my brain. But I was googling my symptoms and came across the word Depersonalization and Derealization. And I was like fuck yeah, they have a name for this and other people have it too, and people recovery from this shit!!! Yes!!! So since then I've done every supplement you can think of Magneisum, Zink, L-tHeannie (or whatever), Vallrian root, b-complex, B12, Samm-E, and whole lot more. I work a lot, I try to eat right, I quit smoking MJ, hugely reduced my caffeine intake, started using the sauna( this is best thing I have tried above anything else), also I really try to socialize a lot even though it's hard when you don't feal like your self, but it helps tremendously. And I try to just go on with my life. I have seen my Derealization reduce about 70% and my depersonalization reduce about 30%. But I have had a couple of moments where my DR is completely gone for a while then comes back. Also I had one moment where my DP was completely gone for a few seconds. So anyway I just wanted to share and get that out in the open. If anyone has any advice on how to overcome the late stages of DP/DR I would really love to hear to it. thank you so much for reading. If you have any questions I would love to share more with you. Thanks, God bless!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

Congratulations on making it this far!

DP/DR disappearing for a few seconds is proof that it can disappear forever.


----------



## Hashbone (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks Futurebandit, yeah I'm totally confident I can over come this with more time. It just sucks that some things in my life have to take a back seat to my recovery.


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

What makes you think it was spice? I believe I got mine from spice, like a few others from this site as well, but Im certain that what I smoked when I had my bad trip was spice lol. Did someone tell you it mightve been spice? What exactly happened?


----------



## simonmagus (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm currently writing a paper on THC and depersonalisation. I don't know if it will be accepted by any journal as I am only a potential PhD candidate in the Medical Humanities at this point, but I am writing it as an "author-patient".

After studying this for some time I believe the THC trigger is about dopamine and noradrenaline. On a daily basis we have to operate basic tasks via dopamine, but the relationship between dopamine (motivation and pleasure) and noradrenaline (motivation and fear) is a tricky one. A single joint has the potential to change the dopamine and noradrenaline circuit. Every healthy brain has to mediate between pushing towards reward (left hemisphere and often dopamine), and pulling away from risk (right hemisphere and often noradrenaline). It is a difficult mediation and one example of rapid dopamine to noradrenaline transition (dopamine is a precursor to noradrenaline) is psychological trauma.

A bad trip is neurologically akin to experiencing a trauma as it rapidly pushes you through dopamine to noradrenaline and you (I've experienced a bad trip myself) will feel all the physiological symptoms of fight or flight response, such as panic and elevated heart rate. I actually believed I was suffering from cardiac arrest at the time!

I do have tips for calming down this relationship if anyone is interested?


----------



## Hashbone (Jan 1, 2016)

Well like I said I was pretty drunk at the time but I do remember one of my friends telling me something to the effect like "this shit is extremely powerfull" or "this stuff is not weed" something like that. But the way I reacted to it was as if I had a brain hemorrhage or something. When Ive talked to that same friend about it now, he says "oh that was just some real powerful weed". But it was a third party accuatly packing the pipe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

simonmagus said:


> I'm currently writing a paper on THC and depersonalisation. I don't know if it will be accepted by any journal as I am only a potential PhD candidate in the Medical Humanities at this point, but I am writing it as an "author-patient".
> 
> After studying this for some time I believe the THC trigger is about dopamine and noradrenaline. On a daily basis we have to operate basic tasks via dopamine, but the relationship between dopamine (motivation and pleasure) and noradrenaline (motivation and fear) is a tricky one. A single joint has the potential to change the dopamine and noradrenaline circuit. Every healthy brain has to mediate between pushing towards reward (left hemisphere and often dopamine), and pulling away from risk (right hemisphere and often noradrenaline). It is a difficult mediation and one example of rapid dopamine to noradrenaline transition (dopamine is a precursor to noradrenaline) is psychological trauma.
> 
> ...


Def Interested and makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

so what your saying is its basically a neurological disorder triggered by a chemical reaction from a trauma to the system? That makes a lot of sense if i got that right.


----------

